# The Art of Halloween



## Sytnathotep

Howdy Peeps!

Every Halloween time for the past couple of years, I like to relax by painting spooky themed artwork in Photoshop. I do digital artwork for a living, and it is nice to do this 'just because'. Typically I take purposefully really bad, grainy photos of my props ( self made, or bought) and then completely repaint them. This year I thought I'd share with you guys the new ones I make in this thread up until Halloween. 
Also, to see works from years past if you wish, my Gallery is Here. Hope you all enjoy!

*EDIT! The new 2013 season of artworks are here!*

Here is the first! '_Out for a Stroll_'


----------



## RoxyBlue

The colors are beautiful.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Beautiful work. You definitely have a skill.


----------



## Copchick

Wow!!! I love them!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice vision. Especially like "All Aglow".


----------



## Sytnathotep

Another new one, _"Not from Around Here"_


----------



## debbie5

I wish I knew how to do that. It's beautiful...very VanGogh/Munch/Lautrec-ish.


----------



## [email protected]

These are interesting to me.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Today's is called _"As Cold As the Grave"_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful and surreal.


----------



## scareme

Wow! I'm amazed at your work.


----------



## Sytnathotep

For today, I introduce to you, _"Lumpy Pumpkin Head"_


----------



## Sytnathotep

"Scared Stiff"


----------



## R. Lamb

Very nice, very Edvard Munch. They look great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

These have such a dreamlike quality - so very beautiful (but you know that already)


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks for the remarks! These seem to be more colorful and whimsical than last years. Funny how things change.

Moving right along, _"In a Dark Lonely Place"_


----------



## Sytnathotep

Today's work, _"I Think I'm On Fire"_


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's like the poster child for heartburn:jol:


----------



## MommaMoose

I love the one "In A Dark Lonely Place" but then I am a sucker for the more melancholy looking skellies.


----------



## Sytnathotep

lol @ Roxy, true!

MommaMoose, I know, me too, all these bright colors are not like me at all, I don't know where its coming from. lol But this one is a bit toned down,_ "Drifting"









_


----------



## [email protected]

Many of these strike a sad and sympathetic chord... Except the last two. Those are all about punishment I think.


----------



## Sytnathotep

[email protected] said:


> Many of these strike a sad and sympathetic chord... Except the last two. Those are all about punishment I think.


Hey, thanks! For a lot of these, I do like to try to convey a sense of sympathy. Instead of fear for them, you almost want to feel sorrow for them. that's cool that you picked upon that empathy! XD


----------



## Sytnathotep

Look! Something that isn't a dead body!...Just a disembodied one. lol

_"The Shade of Wicker Hollow"_


----------



## Sytnathotep

Now this one is for a different direction! 
_"Bad, Bad Dog"_










Yes, that's my dog. In the way while I was shooting props. lol


----------



## Copchick

I LOVE the dog! Looks like he brought you a present!


----------



## Rahnefan

These are all really nice. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Copchick said:


> I LOVE the dog! Looks like he brought you a present!


 Yeah, it won't stop digging up my victims.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dog picture is hilarious


----------



## scarrycher

Nice work! I love all of them!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"It Came From the Basement"









_


----------



## Sytnathotep

Here is one that is a bit different, this time I painted the scariest thing around the house! - _"Self"_










Yes, a self portrait. Thanks to another member for giving me the push to try to paint people, this was a fun challenge!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^horror movie star

You look great!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Tonight I saw it!! It flew though the air _"On Wings of Graveyard Robbed Leather"..._


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one cool creature.


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, the winged cat creature picture is beautiful.


----------



## Copchick

You just keep churning them out! They all look so awesome!

Hey folks - I just received three prints that I had ordered that Sytnathotep had created. They were "The One Without A Face", "Unwanted Guest", and "Dark Road". Let me tell you, they look fantastic! I am so pleased. My framer is going to love me when I bring these to him. 

D, you did a nice job on the portrait and I just LOVE the winged cat creature. I think I have to admit, I'm a groupie.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Copchick said:


> You just keep churning them out! They all look so awesome!
> 
> Hey folks - I just received three prints that I had ordered that Sytnathotep had created. They were "The One Without A Face", "Unwanted Guest", and "Dark Road". Let me tell you, they look fantastic! I am so pleased. My framer is going to love me when I bring these to him.
> 
> D, you did a nice job on the portrait and I just LOVE the winged cat creature. I think I have to admit, I'm a groupie.  Keep up the great work!


LOL!

Very glad to hear you are happy with the prints! You're going to have to share a pic of them once they are framed


----------



## Sytnathotep

For tonight, quite repose_ "In the Study"_


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"Shambles"_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awwww, poor little guy looks as if he's lost his way


----------



## MommaMoose

I actually thought he looked more like he was asking if this was where the stone went. 
Some really awesome work Sytnathotep.


----------



## Sytnathotep

You'd never believe what I saw in the cemetery last night, _"Orbs"_


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"In the Field"_


----------



## [email protected]

Great work Syt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty! Are you sure you aren't the reincarnation of Van Gogh?:jol:


----------



## Sytnathotep

RoxyBlue said:


> Pretty! Are you sure you aren't the reincarnation of Van Gogh?:jol:


Well, I'm pretty sure as I still have all my ears. :googly:

For tonight, _"I Saw It From the Window"_


----------



## [email protected]

Another great one. You're making it harder and harder to choose a favorite. Love this last one.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks for the comments guys!

For tonight,_ "The Old Crone"_


----------



## Sytnathotep

After months of Law officials searching finally, _"They Found Him in the Leaves"_


----------



## Copchick

You just keep churning them out! Wonderfully creepy. Again, very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like the guy in the leaves has been there for a while. Well, that, or they found him in the Everglades. Bugs pick bones pretty quick down there


----------



## Sytnathotep

The grand finale _"Forsaken"_










This concludes this seasons series! Thanks to everyone that has followed and commented! While this round is over, it doesn't mean that I'll be until next year that I might paint more. So as a reminder to see new art, or to see older ones you might have missed, check out the gallery at my website.

Thanks Peeps and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Death's Door

Your work is friggin' awesome!!!! I just got to take a look at it today and it was a treat for my eyes! I want to thank you very much for sharing. I do watercoloring, pastels and acrylics and will be dabling into it soon. Again, great work and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for posting such beautiful intriguing art! The series was great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for doing this, Syt. Your artwork is stunning.


----------



## Spooky1

Your artwork is wonderful.


----------



## MommaMoose

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful artwork with us. Have hinted to the husband that I would soooooo love a few copies of these for Christmas. He just keeps shaking his head.


----------



## Headless

I somehow missed these over the past couple of weeks - no idea how - awesome work!!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

It's that time again! Its become an annual tradition of sorts that I create new 'seasonal' artworks. This will be the beginning of 2013's series! I'll be posting more over the next few days.

_"Creeper"_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was wondering if you'd be doing this again. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous pieces of art!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks Rox! XD

_'Creeper II'_

_







_


----------



## kprimm

Man, this stuff is great, I like every one of them. Great work, you are very talented!


----------



## [email protected]

I really think these are great. I'm a fan.


----------



## Copchick

I am so glad to see you back at it! I love seeing your work.


----------



## Manon

Amazing work. Looking forward to this season!


----------



## Sytnathotep

_'Hello Kitty'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the cat I have my eye on at Spirit! I love your take on it.

"Hello, kitty" - hehehe


----------



## Sytnathotep

RoxyBlue said:


> That's the cat I have my eye on at Spirit! I love your take on it.
> 
> "Hello, kitty" - hehehe


It most certainly is the kittie from spirit! I couldn't pass it up; it'll be a great souvenir for a friend. (I'm actually visiting near Toronto right now lol)


----------



## Sytnathotep

And for tonight....another dead guy. There will be lots more, get used to it....lol
_
'Creeper III'_


----------



## Copchick

Oh I have that Kitty too! Keep 'em coming, I love seeing these!


----------



## Sytnathotep

_'Reaper Creeper'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the blue tones in that!


----------



## azscoob

Fantastic work there! 

Really sets my imagination running, I love the "unwanted guest" from your site.....


----------



## Sytnathotep

_'Hollow Wraith'_


----------



## Sytnathotep

So I was awoke the other night to a sound; I looked up from my bed to see that _'Something Came to the Window'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think your cat is possessed:googly: That's a great picture!


----------



## Sytnathotep

And for today, now with 50% more arms or something, _'Shambler'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty!


----------



## Hairazor

Love your use of color


----------



## Wispurs

Stunning work!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Heya Peeps! Sorry I've been off beat for a few days, but here is a new one, '_Old One Eye'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Poor little guy - lost an eye AND some teeth


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Poor little guy - lost an eye AND some teeth


Not to mention some hair and skin. He's really quite handsome for being as naked as he is.


----------



## Sytnathotep

_'Autumn Moonglow'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish our maple tree turned that color every year.


----------



## Sytnathotep

...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand back to dead things. lol

_'Big Grin'_


----------



## Sytnathotep

I can't believe its almost time!! Here has the time gone? For tonight, '_The Withered One'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love them both! I like the look of the fat brush strokes.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Happy Halloween everyone!
_
'The Foreseer'_


----------



## Sytnathotep

And another one! XD
_'The Harvester'_


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That guy is wondering where his wagon-load of souls disappeared to:jol:


----------



## Sytnathotep

Alright, The final works! I went into a bit of overtime this year. XD

_'Cold Blue_










_'The Ancient One'_


----------



## Sytnathotep

And for the grand finale for this season...

I typically use my props as stock and reference for my paintings. This one however, is very much real. Thanks to my resent trip to the Egyptian Exhibit at the Royal Ontario Museum, _'The Mummy'_










Thanks everyone for looking and comments!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Impressive work, Syt, and the mummy is particularly striking.


----------



## scareme

Joy of joys. I'm getting one from my daughter for Christmas. I only bad part is I have to wait until Christmas to see it. I'm sure what ever one I get it will be fabulous. Can't wait!


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, that is a great idea putting one of these beautiful prints on your wish list. I had gotten three last year. They're so awesome that it was hard to pick! I wanted them all.


----------



## Headless

Love them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You won't be disappointed, Scareme. Syt's artwork is stunning.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Good for you scareme! Do you know if they ordered it yet? I haven't seen it go though my dA account yet, but when it does, for a small bribe, I could be persuaded to tell which image it is...


----------



## scareme

She ordered it Dec 1st. dA had a Black Friday sale this weekend and everything was 25% off. I'm not a good actor, so I'd better not find out what picture I'm getting. I'm no good at acting surprised. But thanks for the offer. I have the feeling this will be the first of several I will be getting. I have a birthday coming up in February, so maybe they'll have a Valentine sale then.


----------



## scareme

My daughter just got a notice today that the order shipped. I hope you've gotten paid.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Yes, I have. I don't get a notice either until the items ships. XD

I hope you'll be very pleased with it!


----------



## Sytnathotep

scareme said:


> My daughter just got a notice today that the order shipped. I hope you've gotten paid.


So where you happy with your gift? XD


----------



## scareme

I loved it! I haven't gotten it framed yet, she said that's a project we'll do together. I would like to do a frame like Copchick did. When we do, I'll get a picture. In the mean time, the picture is called Hollow Wraith. The picture is on page 8 of this thread. There were so many I liked she could have picked any and not gone wrong. I feel this is just the first of my collection. She even pointed out two she wouldn't mind for herself. What have I gotten myself into here? lol


----------



## Sytnathotep

Good to hear and that sounds like fun! Glad you are happy. XD


----------



## Sytnathotep

It has begun again!!

This one is _"The Monk"_








http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Copchick

Oh goodie, new pics! I've been looking forward to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, Syt's back in action!:jol:

This one is an interesting combination of a bit creepy yet childlike.


----------



## autumnghost

Nice work!


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"Heads on Stumps"._....Or old paint cans maybe...or could be those trap things like in the Indiana Jones movies...


----------



## Sytnathotep

"Another Dead Dude" ...seems to be quite a few lately... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's saying "Bring me coffeeeeee!":googly:


----------



## Sytnathotep

Gah, had a crazy week I don't wish to repeat, but now a new work, _"Pumpkin Perching"_. I can't believe I got a photo of my cat Max sitting on her favorite spot, to look at me, and meow at the same time! Pets never want to sit still for a picture...lol...and more shocking, its not a painting of a dead something!! :googly:








http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Copchick

I love it! Pets are funny, when you want their picture, they refuse to cooperate. You must have caught Max on a good day.


----------



## Mazz

Beautiful work.


----------



## Hairazor

WOW! Nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great picture and Max looks stunning


----------



## Sytnathotep

Back to dead things! lol _"Grimm"_


----------



## Gweede

Your work is incredible! Thanks for posting them, I really enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Some very cool work here


----------



## Rahnefan

So good! I am not a fan of color generally -- people rely too much on it -- but you use it to a really satisfying effect.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Rahnefan said:


> So good! I am not a fan of color generally -- people rely too much on it -- but you use it to a really satisfying effect.


I have to agree honestly, I don't usually care for such vibrant colors either, But it just seem to work here, probably in part to the haunt lighting I shoot my reference photos under. :googly:

Thanks everyone for your comments!

And for tonight, another colorful one, _"Leatherhead"









_http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## scareme

I love your work, as you know. I've been keeping an eye on Deviant Art to see when they will have another sale. I really like buying things on sale.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks Scareme! I don't know when they will do another sale, I only find that out when everyone else does so you'll have to just keep an eye out...

and for today, _"Da Pumpkin Gang"_


----------



## Copchick

I like the gang!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Well, I looked out and _'There's a Zombie on the Lawn"_ again! That's the third time this week! told the wife not to feed'em!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You funny guy


----------



## Sytnathotep

Happy Friday the 13th!!! How about three special paintings! Bet you didn't think to see any more until next Halloween, did yah! I figure its close enough. lol

_"PhotoBombed"_










_"Two-Headed Monster"_










And of course, the reason for the season, _"The Masked Man"_


----------



## Copchick

Love them all! Thanks for the surprise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Photobombed" - LOL


----------



## nimblemonkey

Nice work. Did I understand that these might be for sale somewhere?


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks guys!!

nimblemonkey: yes, most of my Halloween works (as well as my 3D stuff) are available from the prints shop at Deviantart.

http://orestesgraphics.deviantart.com/prints/


----------



## Sytnathotep

_'Bob the Builder'_ is here to wish you a happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, he's so cute!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sytnathotep said:


> _'Bob the Builder'_ is here to wish you a happy Friday the 13th!


Nice detail using the AGC logo!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I love the first picture you posted the colors are hauntingly beautiful*


----------



## willow39

wooo... it's simple but scary. so perferct for halloween!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

I bet with everything going on, I wouldn't have time for this seasons paintings! Ha! Think again! I'm unstoppable!

I bring you, "_Purdy Pumpkins"!









_


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, so glad to see your artwork again! That sure is a purdy picture of them pumpkins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Purdy EVIL pumpkins!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Them be purdy fur sure


----------



## Hsnopi

do you offer these in 300 or 600 dpi for printing? or even sell posters?


----------



## Sytnathotep

Hsnopi said:


> do you offer these in 300 or 600 dpi for printing? or even sell posters?


I don't offer the files, but I do have prints of my art for sale though my page at DeviantART.


----------



## Hsnopi

ok cool. thanks


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"Little Blue Dude"_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creepy little blue dude:jol:


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"Someone's at the Door"









_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't answer the door!


----------



## Sytnathotep

"What Nice Teeth You Have!"


----------



## kitchie

I like you works. Good job.


----------



## Sytnathotep

"Creepy Green Dead Guy"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty in a spooky way:jol:


----------



## Sytnathotep

Happy Halloween Everyone!

"Reaper Creeper"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice! Great expression and I like the angle of the head.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Woot! So it begins again! _'Moonlit Grave'








_


----------



## Hairazor

Like this a lot


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I saw this thread was active again, I lit up with joy knowing more beautiful pictures were about to debut. Very pretty!


----------



## scareme

Yum! Tum!


----------



## Sytnathotep

For tonight, _'That's not Bob' _...or at least I don't think it is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, not Bob. Definitely not Bob. Might be Harold:googly:


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"Roses are Red, Zombies are Blue" :googly:










_


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Like!


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"Dapper Jack"









_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very cheerful!


----------



## Sytnathotep

This is likely as close as I'll ever come to painting a clown. lol
_'Why so Serious?'









_


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, love the expression and colors!


----------



## Pedagog

They are great


----------



## Sytnathotep

_'Ravens'









_


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's beautiful, Syt!


----------



## Copchick

Oh goody, your art is back! I like them all so far, but I REALLY like the ravens, and I see the print is for sale. I may have to get another of your prints.


----------



## Spooky1

More beautiful artwork. I may need to put a fedora on a pumpkin this year. 

The ravens are striking.


----------



## Sytnathotep

_'Watcher'








_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful, but not something I'd want to run into in a dark alley:jol:


----------



## Sytnathotep

_"Looking for You"_

One day left!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Happy Halloween everyone!!
_'Ghosts n Stuff'









_


----------



## RoxyBlue

So pretty and ethereal!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Bet no one was expecting to see this thread bump again any time soon!! HA! Merry Almost Christmas!
_'Creepy Caroller"









_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful, and so festive, too:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Love it!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Happy Christmas Eve! _"Lil Krampus"









_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooooo! :googly:


----------



## Sytnathotep

Happy Halloween! Bet you thought I didn't make any paintings this year didn't yah? Truth is, was just too busy to post them!

"Smile"










"The Pumpkin Snatcher"










"Where Orbs Come From"










"Stick Boy"










"Another Zombie on the Lawn"








Save​


----------



## Hairazor

So so nice


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Very nice paintings! A lot of thought and detail went into making these. I think my favorite is the one called "Smile", the first pic of ones you posted.

*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

So excited to see these beautiful paintings again!


----------



## ElCampoCrypt

These are amazing! Great job!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks guys! Save​


----------



## Sytnathotep

Its that time again... This one is called 'Vines'


----------



## RoxyBlue

I got so excited when I saw you posted on this thread. I love your artwork!


----------



## Sytnathotep

'In da Hood'


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love it!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks Roxy!

'Fading'


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Happy Halloween!! 'Horned Dude'


----------



## Sytnathotep

Last Painting of the season, 'Skellie Dude' Happy Halloween!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love your work!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Wow!! Really beautiful Sytnathotep !! I love 'Skellie Dude' !! I know you said last of the season but please post more, I would love to see!!*


----------



## Sytnathotep

PrettyGhoul said:


> *Wow!! Really beautiful Sytnathotep !! I love 'Skellie Dude' !! I know you said last of the season but please post more, I would love to see!!*


4

Thanks! lol I have been known to do some thought out the year, but you can see past years in this thread, or on my site in my sig.


----------

